# Crawford County, PA Fair competition



## Runningwolf (Aug 2, 2011)

Tonight was the competition. There were 130 entries. As promised my results were;
Late Harvest Vignoles, first place
Raspberry Zinfandel - first place
Gerwurztraminer - 2nd place
Country Apple - First place

The Country Apple was 1/2 point from best of show and the Vignoles was 1 point away. I was very happy with the results.


----------



## rob (Aug 2, 2011)

nice job!!!!!


----------



## rob (Aug 2, 2011)

Dan- what was the age of these?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 2, 2011)

These were all from last fall.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats Dan!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice work there!


----------



## Julie (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats. doesn't surpise on that Apple, it is very tasty.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats Dan, Well deserved.


----------



## Flem (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations Dan!! I knew you would do well!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2011)

There was more entries besides you and the other guy right?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 3, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> There was more entries besides you and the other guy right?



LOL 130 entries


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2011)

Hehehehehe........

I say that jokingly as I once took 3rd place in my age group in our local Triathlon many moons ago. Later I looked at the results in the paper and come to find out there were only 3 people in my age group!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 4, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Hehehehehe........
> 
> I say that jokingly as I once took 3rd place in my age group in our local Triathlon many moons ago. Later I looked at the results in the paper and come to find out there were only 3 people in my age group!



At least they didn't give you 5th place.


----------



## rodo (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations Dan!!!
Your sucess is well deserved and no suprise to me.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice job Dan. I along with others have had the pleasure of tasting dans wines and yes they deserve 1st place!


----------



## tonyt (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats Dan. 
btw, Mike wouldn't pick on you if he didn't love you.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 6, 2011)

Knock out performance, Dan. Congratulations!


----------



## Daisy317 (Aug 7, 2011)

CONGRATS!!! that is so awesome!


----------

